# Hell's Lovers



## Writ-with-Hand (Dec 4, 2010)

Hell's Lovers MC.

I've thought over the years since I around 24 years old, about trying to one day join the Hell's Lovers. I spoke with a black HL about my same age many years ago. I approached him at his Harley and struck up a small conversation. But all that said I'm not sure the motorcycle club thing is for me. I don't even know how to ride a motorcycle. Would be cool to have some camaraderie and boyish play time forever... like one had in the military as a young man.

I know RoundEye used to ride bikes.

Full story: Frank Rios, 1947-2009: Motorcycle buff in 1967 co-founded Hell’s Lovers









> Formed in 1967, Hell’s Lovers helped break race barriers.  A  Harley-Davidson buff that was turned down when he tried to join a  motorcycle club in the late 1960s, Frank “Claim-Jumper” Rios started the  Hell’s Lovers, one of the first integrated biker organizations in  Chicago.





> A Mexican-American from the West Side, Mr. Rios was an outsider among  existing motorcycle clubs when he started the Hell’s Lovers in 1967.





> ”We’d freak people out because we had all kinds of people: black, white, Mexican.





> Mr. Rios, a boxing and martial arts instructor, rode his Harley  regularly until four years ago, when he started suffering complications  from diabetes.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Dec 4, 2010)

And grown men get to party - with women presumably - with bald headed bastards like this spinning music. DJ Devast8 Offers His Mixes for Free! | Motopsychoz MC






Bikes, leather, women, alcohol and music: http://www.motopsychozmc.com/_outbox/devast8/The_Good_Life_Volume_1.mp3

Why would a guy ever want to "grow up"?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 4, 2010)

Riding a bike is such a solitary occupation it has always puzzled me why bikers join clubs. At one time or another I have owned and ridden bikes from a 50cc Solex to a 750cc Suzuki GS. There is still a 1956 Velocette LE in my shed if anyone is looking for a restoration project, I doubt I'll ever ride again. Awful things have happened to me, I have one leg full of titanium and my rib cage is permanently pushed over one side, but I wouldn't swap the experience for anything, riding a good bike is simply the best feeling there is.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Dec 4, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> Riding a bike is such a solitary occupation it has always puzzled me why bikers join clubs. At one time or another I have owned and ridden bikes from a 50cc Solex to a 750cc Suzuki GS. There is still a 1956 Velocette LE in my shed if anyone is looking for a restoration project, I doubt I'll ever ride again. *Awful things have happened to me, I have one leg full of titanium and my rib cage is permanently pushed over one side, but I wouldn't swap the experience for anything, riding a good bike is simply the best feeling there is*.



Yeah, see, I hear things like that and I don't understand it. If your body gets that messed up then I don't see how riding a motorcycle is so enjoyable. I can understand it being terrifying in that case but not enjoyable. I don't even understand riding a motorcycle at very fast speeds. That's crazy.

If I ride a bike I'm cruising. I'm not trying to kill myself or end up with a titanium leg.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, I was not a wild rider, the only times I have really pushed a bike right to the limit have been on track days, not on public roads, and I took an advanced driving test. Put in perspective the damage was the result of only two accidents, I had others but got away with them with good leathers and helmet. That is over about forty years of riding, I was not a fair weather rider, I rode most days and when I worked as a courier at times I was doing forty five or fifty thousand miles a year around London. When things like that happen they tend to stand out a bit though. On the other hand coming home on a summer evening, dropping down off the Downs on a small back road with the scent of honeysuckle drifting across from the woods in the evening sun ... wow.


----------

